# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Pro-Paul super PAC pumps $1.4M into Florida ads

## low preference guy

> Endorse Liberty says its goal is to show the Texas congressman is the only GOP candidate who has been consistent in his views.
> 
> "We believe that as Florida Republicans learn more about the men running for president, the more they'll come to realize that Ron Paul is the only candidate who shares their core values," the group said in a statement.


Link

----------


## bluesc

Sometimes I wish they could coordinate with the campaign.

----------


## Jtorsella

Eeeuuuuuuurrrrrrgghhhhhhhh
They have a ton of dough. Why not spend it on Colarado?

----------


## pauliticalfan

These guys are spending a ton of money. No clue where they're getting it from, but it's awesome.

----------


## Muwahid

I know its probably a waste of money but a second there is better than a fourth for the media coverage.. slipping in fourth in numerous states will further make ron irrelevent to the race

----------


## mbburch

What a complete waste. Every dollar spent in Florida could be put to good use in caucus states. Who are these idiots???

----------


## Lord Xar

Why?

They should focus on NV. MINN. MAINE COLORADO etc....

Great that they r doing it, but misplaced.

----------


## swissaustrian

Maybe it helps putting Ron in 3rd place above Santorum...
Hopefully they mention the SS transition plan for all the FL retirees.

----------


## trey4sports

ughh, wish they'd put that into more winnable races but they are going to do what they want so it's better than nothing.

----------


## bcreps85

> What a complete waste. Every dollar spent in Florida could be put to good use in caucus states. Who are these idiots???


Helping put Santorum in 4th after he spends a bunch of his money in Florida and our campaign skips it is a worthy enough cause.

----------


## brendan.orourke

I'm sorry, but you guys are idiots.

Thank you RevPAC for doing this!

----------


## Jeremy

Let me guess, it's still online too?

----------


## torchbearer

its there money to burn. they may be from florida, and in a way become a campaign unto themselves. not going to complain for the artillery cover for our grassroots.

----------


## sailingaway

> A super PAC trying to boost Ron Paul's candidacy says it will spend $1.4 million on radio and TV ads ahead of the Florida primary.
> 
> Endorse Liberty says its goal is to show the Texas congressman is the only GOP candidate who has been consistent in his views.
> 
> "We believe that as Florida Republicans learn more about the men running for president, the more they'll come to realize that Ron Paul is the only candidate who shares their core values," the group said in a statement.


....well....woot...... _(takes my breath away....)_

http://content.usatoday.com/communit...rse-liberty-/1

----------


## Erazmus

Wow, nice!

----------


## bluesc

> I'm sorry, but you guys are idiots.
> 
> Thank you RevPAC for doing this!


It wasn't RevPAC.

----------


## low preference guy

> I'm sorry, but you guys are idiots.
> 
> Thank you RevPAC for doing this!


this is not RevPac. it's endorse liberty.

----------


## amabala

cool

----------


## vita3

Just wondering who is behind Endorse Liberty?

----------


## Cowlesy

THANK YOU for whomever is ponying up uber-dough to help out Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rev PAC has ads playing in South Florida, but I don't think they had to spend any money to buy up the time:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-South-Florida!

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Whoever is in charge there is a moron. FLORIDA is not going to matter because it is a winner takes all state and Mitt has mega bucks to dominate .

----------


## Schiff_FTW

Well, it's their money. Beating Santorum in Florida would be nice but I'm certain it would just be ignored by the media.

----------


## low preference guy

beat ya by 6 minutes OP

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...to-Florida-ads

----------


## libertythor

This is wonderful news!  Pacs and surrogates are picking up the slack in the states not viable for spending campaign cash!  This makes my day!

----------


## JuicyG

Wow, impressive! They`re ready to pump that much money in a state that won`t give him any delegates.

 This is great news for things to come!

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

I think the money would probably be better spent in Nevada or Minnesota.  Florida is pretty much gone, although we can still topple Santorum

----------


## Mckarnin

Thank you Endorse Liberty! They seem to be inventors, tech people and entrepreneurs..I think ads to make sure people in Florida know he is running are great. The campaign has its budget and this PAC obviously has their own. It's not worthwhile for the campaign to do an all out blast in Florida but PACs can help overcome the media blackout.

----------


## Nisse

Guys. How do you know that this Pac won't but more ads later on as well? Just appreciate that someone is pouring money in ads for the doctor...

----------


## Esoteric

I HOPE they are planning on spending some money in Washington / Maine / Colorodo.... That's money much better spent.

----------


## torchbearer

> Whoever is in charge there is a moron. FLORIDA is not going to matter because it is a winner takes all state and Mitt has mega bucks to dominate .


well, they are putting their money on the line, so they must think its important.
they couldn't give 1.4 mil to the campaign, and i bet they've all maxed out to the campaign.
they see the campaign covering the caucus states and have decided to use their resources else where to fill the gaps.
it has garnered media coverage which is bonus.

----------


## JuicyG

> I think the money would probably be better spent in Nevada or Minnesota.  Florida is pretty much gone, although we can still topple Santorum


It`s also important to keep the momentum going and avoid the perception Paul is not a top tier candidate. So it`s not all about the delegates. People`s perception is also very important.

----------


## low preference guy

> I HOPE they are planning on spending some money in Washington / Maine / Colorodo.... That's money much better spent.


i don't. i hope the PACs spend in places where RP pretty much has given up to not mess up with campaign strategy in those states the campaign is running ads. moreover, running these ads in florida can be an experiment on their effectiveness, and what is learned from their impact might be useful for the campaign.

----------


## SchleckBros

Endorse Liberty does ZERO television advertising in Iowa, NH, and South Carolina but wastes it by spending it all on online advertising. Yikes. I'm glad they finally learned it is better to spend it on television.

----------


## Kharan

I don't see how you guys are comfortable with a fourth place finish in Florida, delegates or not.

----------


## Diurdi

Wtf is this Pac anyway?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

NEVADA, MINNESOTA, MAINE, COLORADO.

Learn their names, shapes, favorite color and eating habits.

LET'S GET OUT THERE AND WIN THESE STATES!

----------


## rp2012win

> I HOPE they are planning on spending some money in Washington / Maine / Colorodo.... That's money much better spent.


The more I think about it, the more I believe they must have a lot of money to do stuff later on. They would not put it all in a state he could not win. They know the dynamics I'm sure

----------


## low preference guy

> they couldn't give 1.4 mil to the campaign, and i bet they've all maxed out to the campaign.


it's probably just one or a few guys with a ton of money. i think it's very likely they maxed out.

----------


## sailingaway

> beat ya by 6 minutes OP
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...to-Florida-ads




didn't see it, I'll merge....

----------


## low preference guy

> Wtf is this Pac anyway?


informally, an organization that can run political ads with unlimited contributions. since you can donate up to $2,300 to a campaign, one could only use the rest of one's money through a PAC.

why can you donate to a PAC without limits but not to a campaign? cause the law is f up.

----------


## eleganz

You guys are talking about complete waste.

How about instead of complaining on the forums...

YOU SEND THEM AN EMAIL OR CALL THEM:

http://www.endorseliberty.com/home.php


BE EFFECTIVE.



press@endorseliberty.com

Endorse Liberty
1625 Sunset Oaks Dr.
Salt Lake City, UT 84018

----------


## sailingaway

> I know its probably a waste of money but a second there is better than a fourth for the media coverage.. slipping in fourth in numerous states will further make ron irrelevent to the race


It won't be second, I don't think. Gingrich will get a bump of cash and spend most of it there.  But it might keep Ron in third. He still has to prioritize his time and he is trying to get a jump on the others in later states.

If he does third without campaigning there, essentially, that will be pretty good!

----------


## Diurdi

> informally, an organization that can run political ads with unlimited contributions. since you can donate up to $2,300 to a campaign, one could only use the rest of one's money through a PAC.
> 
> why can you donate to a PAC without limits but not to a campaign? cause the law is f up.


 Sorry, I should've been more clear.

I know what a SuperPac is, I was just curious who was behind this one.

----------


## seawolf

I am so happy for all of the hard working Florida Ron Paul Grassroots Volunteers and Supporters who had been working all by themselves with no Campaign Presence or Paid Staff.

At least the Endorse Liberty Super Pac has come in to support them and Ron Paul in the Sunshine State.

Neverseen must be very pleased by this thread.

----------


## bluesc

> Sorry, I should've been more clear.
> 
> I know what a SuperPac is, I was just curious who was behind this one.


Some dudes in Florida. The Florida Grassroots are aware of who runs it. One of the guys behind it was at the opening of a grassroots office. That's all I know.

----------


## WD-NY

> Why?
> 
> They should focus on NV. MINN. MAINE COLORADO etc....
> 
> Great that they r doing it, but misplaced.


Because a 4th in FL will be devastating to the campaign's efforts in NV, ME, CO, MN, etc.

----------


## Diurdi

> Some dudes in Florida. The Florida Grassroots are aware of who runs it. One of the guys behind it was at the opening of a grassroots office. That's all I know.


"Some dudes" that are able to dish out millions. Hope they're not in the business of logistics by Speedboats between South America and the US

----------


## tsetsefly

This is great, a 3rd place finish in Florida would be great!

----------


## KingNothing

If this gets Ron 3rd in Florida without even campaigning there, that is a huge kick in the newts to Santorum.  If Rick finishes last in Florida his campaign might be doomed.

----------


## UK4Paul

It is NOT a waste. They are NOT idiots.

(1) It may make the difference between 3rd and 4th place, which is significant for perception (i.e. NOT last).

(2) A $1.4m media spend gets media attention.

(3) It's their cash. Maybe $1.4m is chickenfeed to them. Maybe they have MORE money lined up for the states where Ron is more likely to win. (Here's to hoping, anyway  )

Either way, I think calling a group of people who wish to spend $1.4m on Ron Paul "idiots"... is, ummm, counterproductive to put it nicely.

----------


## Epic

> So far, the super PAC has spent more than $3.1 million in the campaign, according to records compiled by the non-partisan Center for Responsive Politics.


Wait, we got 3.1 million.... where did this go?  

You better not say South Carolina...

The focus needs to be Nevada, Maine, Minnesota, and Colorado.

----------


## bluesc

> Wait, we got 3.1 million.... where did this go?  
> 
> You better not say South Carolina...
> 
> The focus needs to be Nevada, Maine, Minnesota, and Colorado.


Targeting Iowa and FL, mostly with online ads. If you want to see the expenses in detail: http://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/inde...002&cycle=2012

----------


## Lord Xar

> It is NOT a waste. They are NOT idiots.
> 
> (1) It may make the difference between 3rd and 4th place, which is significant for perception (i.e. NOT last).
> 
> (2) A $1.4m media spend gets media attention.
> 
> (3) It's their cash. Maybe $1.4m is chickenfeed to them. Maybe they have MORE money lined up for the states where Ron is more likely to win. (Here's to hoping, anyway  )
> 
> Either way, I think calling a group of people who wish to spend $1.4m on Ron Paul "idiots"... is, ummm, counterproductive to put it nicely.


You are probably correct. Perception, so far, has been everything in this race. So the perception of "not last" probably carries with it a huge amount of validity.

Though, I do not have faith in "florida elections", just ask Kerry.

But good on the SuperPac for doing this. I will not look a gift horse in the mouth. Every bit, helps!

----------


## Epic

Their focus on online activities is just bizarre IMO

Ron Paul already has the web-savvy people.

It's good that the FL advertising is TV and Radio.  That's what we need to get old republicans.

----------


## Austin

> It`s also important to keep the momentum going and avoid the perception Paul is not a top tier candidate. So it`s not all about the delegates. People`s perception is also very important.


Indeed. I think completely ignoring Florida is a bad strategy. If we have no momentum heading into NV, CO, ME, and WA... no amount of top-tier organization can save us.

----------


## Epic

We might be able to eke out a 10-9 victory over Santorum.  That would be okay.  Give us some Nevada momentum.

Also, Santorum might drop out like Perry in days leading up to FL.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Targeting Iowa and FL, mostly with online ads. If you want to see the expenses in detail: http://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/inde...002&cycle=2012


We need to bring over more of the middle - older aged persons. They don't get online. Radio/TV, seems to be the way to go. And they are the more reliable voters, but again - we've been turning out the young/indy vote.

----------


## sailingaway

I hope it's social security and electibility, and yes, I will send them an email on that.

----------


## low preference guy

> It is NOT a waste. They are NOT idiots.
> 
> (1) It may make the difference between 3rd and 4th place, which is significant for perception (i.e. NOT last).
> 
> (2) A $1.4m media spend gets media attention.
> 
> (3) It's their cash. Maybe $1.4m is chickenfeed to them. Maybe they have MORE money lined up for the states where Ron is more likely to win. (Here's to hoping, anyway  )
> 
> Either way, I think calling a group of people who wish to spend $1.4m on Ron Paul "idiots"... is, ummm, counterproductive to put it nicely.


(4) Running ads where the campaign is running ads might mess up the campaign strategy

(5) This can a test for the effectiveness of these ads and the campaign might learn something useful to implement in other states.

----------


## thoughtomator

Here's Endorse Liberty PAC's Youtube channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/EndorseLiberty

----------


## SchleckBros

I'm assuming they are airing this on TV

----------


## cstarace

> These guys are spending a ton of money. No clue where they're getting it from, but it's awesome.


Not quite sure where they're getting it either. I do have a suspicion that they're artificially inflating their YouTube view counts however. Pretty sure you can get money from that.

----------


## millercards

Someone else told me to do this, and it taught me a little bit that I thought I already knew, but I didn't totally grasp.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandwagon_effect

Before you type a negative comment, read this article.  This effect is where (i think) a ton of Romney and Newt's support comes in.  Of course the media helps it.  It helps people talk about Mitt and Newt, and then the Bandwagon effect takes place.

We need all the help we can get, and that includes keeping our numbers at a steady solid growth so that others will take notice.

Those others that take notice might be from states in the future.

With that said, I do hope they didn't fork out a large percentage of what they're going to do overall.

THANK YOU ENDORSE LIBERTY!

----------


## Cyberbrain

$1.4....MILLION?? Nice. As long as the ads are good, and for Paul, I don't really care where they choose to go with their money.

----------


## Cyberbrain

> I'm assuming they are airing this on TV


Pretty good! Though I would of gone after Gingrich instead. I hope they do a foreign policy ad or a SS ad next if they have any cash left over.

----------


## seapilot

People have no right to complain how or where a SuperPac spends its money unless those people are involved or donated with that particular SuperPac. I think its fine they are running ads in Florida. Good for morale of the Florida grassroots. Everyone knows the local media and national media will not be mentioning Ron Paul before the Florida Primary.If we somehow best Santorum there with no official campaign presence he is finished IMO.

----------


## newbitech

look at all the people bitching because someone spent some money to spread the message of liberty.  WOW never thought I'd see it in my life LOL.  People were begging for big money to roll in to the Ron Paul campaign 4 years ago.  

Could it be that these folks would like to at least spread the message of liberty and have an influence on their local elections? 

I can't help but to get the sense that greed is in the air.

----------


## eleganz

SO GUESS WHAT!

I did something EFFECTIVE and I wrote Endorse Liberty an Email and got a response in 15 minutes. *GASP*

This is what they had to say:




> Thanks. We're being quite strategic in our ad spending, and will do all we can to get Ron Paul elected. Thanks for supporting the cause of liberty, we can't pull this off without the support of people like you.
> 
> -Endorse Liberty



So there you go, they know what they want to do with the resources that they have.  Like I expected them to respond.




IF you have a REAL concern, WRITE THEM and include your reasoning for why they should or should not do something and they MIGHT consider it.  Isn't that much better than complaining about it on the forums?  MAYBE.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Somehow I am sleepy and mis-reading things, and saw - only one consistent in his wives.

----------


## torchbearer

> look at all the people bitching because someone spent some money to spread the message of liberty.  WOW never thought I'd see it in my life LOL.  People were begging for big money to roll in to the Ron Paul campaign 4 years ago.  
> 
> Could it be that these folks would like to at least spread the message of liberty and have an influence on their local elections? 
> 
> I can't help but to get the sense that greed is in the air.


i'm glad they are pulling up the slack in florida. its like having a multi-tiered campaign. now grassroots needs to feed off of it and make us all believers!

----------


## trey4sports

> Not quite sure where they're getting it either. I do have a suspicion that they're artificially inflating their YouTube view counts however. Pretty sure you can get money from that.



You can only make money from views if your part of the partner program and getting paid for letting YT use their videos for advertising. They're doing the exact opposite so inflating their views does them no good.

----------


## PatriotOne

Hmmmm...they are a mysterious group.  They don't disclose their donors.  We have our very own secret society with money to burn...lol.

http://www.opensecrets.org/outsidesp...rty&cycle=2012

----------


## LEK

Gingrich did ZERO campaigning in SC.
I received no mailers. Got lots from RP, Romney and Santorum.
I saw no TV ads. Saw lots from RP, Romney, and Santorum.

The only advertising Gingrich did was that beautifully media orchestrated "Appalled" bravado speech during the last debate. That's all it took to peusude the undecided masses, unless there was election fraud. 
I don't trust the GOP.

----------


## brendan.orourke

> this is not RevPac. it's endorse liberty.


That's what I meant...thank you Endorse Liberty!
We need votes and we need delegates...we need to over-perform in Florida!

----------


## Sematary

How can people be condemning any superpac for spending the money it raises in whatever manner it feels? The message of liberty and freedom need to be spread everywhere, not just the states where we think we can "win".

----------


## cstarace

> You can only make money from views if your part of the partner program and getting paid for letting YT use their videos for advertising. They're doing the exact opposite so inflating their views does them no good.


Couldn't remember if they had advertisements on their videos or not. Regardless, I know there's an extremely disproportionate amount of views/subscribers, as well as views/likes, and views/comments.

----------


## Diurdi

Ah this is the  "Fake Mitt Romney" creator folks. Haha, nice.

----------


## tajitj

Exactly. If we got 3rd in South Carolina the entire narrative would be different. How much would it have cost, don't know, but it would have been worth it. 

We need to beat Santorum in Florida no matter who spends what money. If it is within a few points, that money these people are spending can really help us pull off third. 

It is all too easy for the media to write Paul off if he keeps losing to the other three.

----------


## thesnake742

Is Rick Santorum planning on spending money in FL? 
If yes, spend money in FL.
If no, spend a little less money in FL. 

BEAT FROTHY.

----------


## Carole

Thanks to the super pac and the grassroots effort in Florida. They should be commended.

Never look a gift horse in the mouth.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

It is the major function of an independent PAC to 1) go where the candidate couldn't, or shouldn't go in ads, and 2) to make spending decisions the campaign itself could not afford to. The Paul campaign is not spending $1.4 million in FL, and is concentrating on the caucuses. The SuperPAC can complement the campaign efforts by spending money where it could not, thus giving us the best of both worlds. It's great the PAC is filling in the gaps. If the same had happened in SC, it might have elevated Paul to third place, instead of the fourth place finish there we're all griping about.

----------


## seapilot

Florida did have another superPAC called Ron Paul Volunteers but it broke down due to lack of funds. It was started by a college student. Endorse Liberty has deeper pockets. There are now 3 active superPACs Endorse Liberty, Santa Rita (do not know if they are airing in Florida) and RevPac. I think we are lucky as a grassroots to have them on our side going forward.  

Here is a good article on Ron Paul volunteers and mentions Endorse Liberty Pac. http://irregulartimes.com/index.php/...c-breaks-down/

----------


## Jtorsella

I just looked at opensecrets, and without this expenditure, they have spent over THREE MILLION DOLLARS supporting us! That is the second most of any superpac, the most being Perry's.

----------


## vita3

Nice to know we are being represented in the Sunshine State.

----------


## amonasro

I see that many members who think this adbuy is a complete waste have newer joining dates. Let me put it in perspective for you.

After Florida and a few other states, MOST of the time one candidate will have the nomination wrapped up. That's why later states, like CA (they have their primary in JUNE) don't get much media coverage even though they have a ton of delegates. After Super Tuesday, it's going to be pretty much over and one guy will have the momentum to pick up the lion's share of the delegates, and that guy will be either Romney or Gingrich. To the media, that's basically the end of the competitive part of the primary process. It's been like that for decades and it's unlikely to change. This year won't "be different" just because we are running an unconventional campaign, and there won't be a magic transformation toward Ron Paul at the convention unless we have A LOT of delegates. Sorry to be a negative Nancy, but if we don't start winning (or even coming close to winning) we wake up in a few months and the nominee is... not us. Then the public and media go back to forgetting about Ron Paul.

If Ron places third in Florida and knocks Santorum out, he's in prime position to nip at the frontrunners' heels. What that means is increased fundraising, running ads in Super Tuesday states, winning caucus states and collecting enough delegates to have an impact at the convention.

I think the adbuy is great. It opens more eyes to Ron's message and its results may create momentum that is priceless.

----------


## libertythor

No need to be too critical about what states they are spending the money in.  Let's just be thankful that we have backup support this time.

----------


## VictorB

It's a good thing that they are spending money there since the campaign is not.  We know it's a winner take all state, and that we don't have a shot at winning it, but 3rd place in Florida will make Santorum bow out.  Also, we need to avoid getting sub 10% in Florida.  That would be a big blow media-wise.  

It's great to see people who believe in the cause spending this kind of money.  Doing decent in Florida means more money will roll in.

----------


## MozoVote

Just like the blimp, somebody comes up with an expensive idea, gets it funded -- and people waste no time writing about how it could be better spent elsewhere. Hey, bully for the PAC! Freedom to use the fruits of ones' labor and all that....

To be frank, I really wonder how useful television advertising is anymore no matter who buys it. I have not had a TV in years.

----------


## pacelli

> I'm sorry, but you guys are idiots.
> 
> Thank you RevPAC for doing this!


Who said anything about RevolutionPAC?  The name of this PAC is "Endorse Liberty" out of Utah.  

http://www.endorseliberty.com/contact.php

----------


## Shane Harris

> What a complete waste. Every dollar spent in Florida could be put to good use in caucus states. Who are these idiots???


sort of agree

----------


## slamhead

I would do not see a waste of money. It would be a huge psychological win if we beat Santorum there. Another last place behind frothy would not be good.

----------


## pauliticalfan

The only way this will actually be good for us, though, is if they're pumping like $5 million into the caucus states.

----------


## MozoVote

Funny how LLepard spending $100K on an independent ad buy doesn't look so huge anymore.

----------


## RickyJ

> Sometimes I wish they could coordinate with the campaign.


Why? The campaign has dropped the ball too many times to waste any more time with them.

----------


## bluesc

> Why? The campaign has dropped the ball too many times to waste any more time with them.


The campaign has made one mistake so far. That mistake was competing in SC. Competing in FL would be an even bigger mistake, but luckily, they aren't. That is why.

----------


## RickyJ

> What a complete waste. Every dollar spent in Florida could be put to good use in caucus states. Who are these idiots???


Who are you? 

If Ron Paul doesn't get a decent showing in Florida it will hurt him in other states. Please stop calling Ron Paul supporters idiots!

----------


## Liberty74

> Sometimes I wish they could coordinate with the campaign.


Illegal that's why...

----------


## bluesc

> Illegal that's why...


"Sometimes I wish they *could*.."

----------


## RickyJ

> I would do not see a waste of money. It would be a huge psychological win if we beat Santorum there. Another last place behind frothy would not be good.


Some people here don't think. Florida is a huge state. A bad showing there will definitely hurt Paul in other states. Paul most definitely should be campaigning in Florida if he is serious about being the next president of the USA.  In the general election Florida is a must win state, it can't be ignored.

----------


## RickyJ

> These guys are spending a ton of money. No clue where they're getting it from, but it's awesome.


Yeah it is awesome. Obviously Paul has some rich supporters.

----------


## steph3n

This group is rather obscure and seems to have social media marketing roots.

Their treasurer is Abe Niederhauser in Utah, attended BYU and Society of Actuaries, and someone named Chris Hanson

They have now spent almost 5million in support on Ron Paul?

----------


## cstarace

> This group is rather obscure and seems to have social media marketing roots.
> 
> Their treasurer is Abe Niederhauser in Utah, attended BYU and Society of Actuaries, and someone named *Chris Hanson*
> 
> They have now spent almost 5million in support on Ron Paul?

----------


## Oddone

> 


HAHA! Wouldn't that be funny.. Still curious who these people are, and where the money is coming from.

----------


## beardedlinen

Not sure if anyone else noticed that the narrator used in EndorseLiberty's ad's (especially the one on their website) is the same voice used in RevPAC's "Armed Chinese Troops in Texas" web ad.  Perhaps this could get us a little closer to the identity of these guys and there connections to the Liberty Movement and other Paul Super PACS.

They should really have a direct link to the grassroots by creating an account on RPF so we can give them some input (yelling and screaming and/or passive aggressive neg reps and vote downs) on their commercials.  Perhaps I'll email them and tell them to do that right now.

----------


## AdamT

> Not sure if anyone else noticed that the narrator used in EndorseLiberty's ad's (especially the one on their website) is the same voice used in RevPAC's "Armed Chinese Troops in Texas" web ad.  Perhaps this could get us a little closer to the identity of these guys and there connections to the Liberty Movement and other Paul Super PACS.
> 
> They should really have a direct link to the grassroots by creating an account on RPF so we can give them some input (yelling and screaming and/or passive aggressive neg reps and vote downs) on their commercials.  Perhaps I'll email them and tell them to do that right now.


Already here.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member....ndorse-Liberty

----------


## opinionatedfool

Omg! That's awsome they are speading that much, but why florida? Winner takes all. Could have used that in the caucus states.

----------


## steph3n

they had spent 3.1 million as of the end of year, another 1.4+ since then. There is little info as to who they are, if they are a large group or a couple people, but it is very nice. FL is a lost cause to win, but the name recognition is important.

----------


## PatriotOne

> They should really have a direct link to the grassroots by creating an account on RPF so we can give them some input (yelling and screaming and/or passive aggressive neg reps and vote downs) on their commercials.  Perhaps I'll email them and tell them to do that right now.


LOL.  Who the hell are you to tell them anything?  Have you donated to the PAC?

----------


## steph3n

> LOL.  Who the hell are you to tell them anything?  Have you donated to the PAC?


They have actual MARKETING PEOPLE as founders of the PAC.

----------


## brendan.orourke

> The only way this will actually be good for us, though, is if they're pumping like $5 million into the caucus states.


I hear everybody, including the official campaign, saying this same thing, but look at how that's gone so far:

*New Hampshire PRIMARY

2nd place
56,872
23%

Iowa CAUCUS
3rd place
26,036
21%*

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

Thank you Endorse Liberty !

Ron Paul 2012 !!!!

----------


## SurfsUp

> Why?
> 
> They should focus on NV.  MINN.  MAINE  COLORADO etc....
> 
> Great that they r doing it, but misplaced.


^^This.

Louisiana too please.

----------


## LawnWake

This is good. We can't afford to have another last place in the eyes of the media. Or it's better if we don't. Let the campaign and grassroots focus elsewhere, but if they wanna take on Florida and bump his numers a little, by all means go ahead.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i guess its necessary to spend this money to make sure santorum comes in last. that is important right now. to make dwindle down the number of candidates as fast as possible.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

if it helps us get into third it's money well spent IMO

----------


## affa

> What a complete waste. Every dollar spent in Florida could be put to good use in caucus states. Who are these idiots???


very, very rich, obviously.   rich enough that i don't think this will hold them back from doing things in caucus states.

i find it ridiculous that you'd insult people so obviously doing their best for the cause of liberty.  

they're awesome. period.  and their millions of dollars are doing far more for the cause of liberty than you bitching about how they spend it is.

----------


## pao

If Dr. Paul comes in a strong 3rd in Florida because of these efforts (not to mention pushing Santorum aside and perhaps out of future states), this can only help with the public impression and truth that Ron Paul is gaining momentum with the public on the national level, and will help him as the election unfolds. This is a good thing...And, as others have said, if they have money for this...they will have money for other projects in Dr. Paul's future contests.

----------


## affa

With apologies to Travie Mccoy:

I wanna be a billionaire, so fxxkin bad...
Start my own Super Pac, get ads on the air
Spreading the cause of liberty
from sea to shining sea

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I'm completely fine with PACs doing work in primary states while the official campaign puts apparatus in caucus states. The whole point of PACs is to hit areas the official campaign isn't, right? This is division of labor in action.

----------


## Verad

> SO GUESS WHAT!
> 
> I did something EFFECTIVE and I wrote Endorse Liberty an Email and got a response in 15 minutes. *GASP*
> 
> This is what they had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to eleganz again."

----------


## Dsylexic

there is no reason to suspect they wont bombard the caucus states too..does anyone know if they are betting the farm on florida? surely not.lets not judge our rich benefactors

----------


## jkob

You guys really need to stop bashing people that want to help the campaign. If the people behind this Super PAC want to spend their money in Florida, then more power to them. Ron needs to run a national campaign, we can use all the help we can get.

----------


## noxnoctum

You guys need to stop criticizing them. I'm fairly sure that anyone who dishes out $1.3 mil has spent some time thinking about how best to put it to good use. And like others have said not coming in last in FL is a very important thing IMO.

Furthermore, you have no way of knowing that the people behind this Super PAC aren't _loaded_ and plan on spending tons of money in the caucus states as well.

----------


## european

> SO GUESS WHAT!
> 
> I did something EFFECTIVE and I wrote Endorse Liberty an Email and got a response in 15 minutes. *GASP*
> 
> This is what they had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+rep for best post in this thread sofar




> Thank you Endorse Liberty !
> 
> Ron Paul 2012 !!!!


+rep




> very, very rich, obviously.   rich enough that i don't think this will hold them back from doing things in caucus states.
> 
> i find it ridiculous that you'd insult people so obviously doing their best for the cause of liberty.  
> 
> they're awesome. period.  and their millions of dollars are doing far more for the cause of liberty than you bitching about how they spend it is.


+rep



> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to eleganz again."


+rep

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i hope santorum doesnt beat us. i dont think florida is predominantly evangelicals. imma go crazy if santorum beats us in florida. 

im going to miss santorum when he quits =|... hes a pretty funny guy. probably a nice guy to go hunting with, better than dick cheny right? hehe.

----------


## steph3n

> You guys need to stop criticizing them. I'm fairly sure that anyone who dishes out $1.3 mil has spent some time thinking about how best to put it to good use. And like others have said not coming in last in FL is a very important thing IMO.
> 
> Furthermore, you have no way of knowing that the people behind this Super PAC aren't _loaded_ and plan on spending tons of money in the caucus states as well.


We don't need to think of all people that may be wealthy as 'loaded'

They may be rather well off, and think of such, getting Dr Paul elected, as a goal that is worth spending a significant % of their fortune to help the country, without expecting a direct return to themselves. they obviously aren't' doing it to market to Paul supporters as some may, because they are staying quite hidden.

We should generally not be so quick to judge people and their motives.

We do know that others have billionaires backing their PACs and 5-10 million is a drop in the bucket for them, it is very unlikely these are billionaires, so the % of impact to them could be far greater, and their works and money even more appreciated.

----------


## Tod

It isn't a complete waste if it keeps Paul higher in the results because light-supporters in later states HAVE to think he is still in the running if they are going to vote for him.

Hopefully this money will get him up either above Santorum or at least in tighter with Romney & Gingrich.

----------


## dante

This is awesome!  The grassroots will ensure we finish 3rd in FL.  That will be an utter blow to Santorum - when he loses to Paul who didn't even bother to visit the state.  Remember a lot of people in polls who support Santorum have Paul as their second choice.  

It's great that we have pacs picking up the slack for the campaign.  I also think it was strategic on the campaigns part to mention early that they would ignore FL - basically a "wink wink" grassroots - we are counting on you in FL so make your plans now!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> i hope santorum doesnt beat us. i dont think florida is predominantly evangelicals. imma go crazy if santorum beats us in florida. 
> 
> im going to miss santorum when he quits =|... hes a pretty funny guy. probably a nice guy to go hunting with, better than dick cheny right? hehe.


Well Santorum isn't a straight shooter either... Right. 

Anyways, he should be out quite soon.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

These guys probably make wise business decisions if they have over a million to blow on Florida. I look forward to see what they come up with in the future.

----------


## rp2012win

I don't mind them buying 3rd place. Who here would have been mad if they bought 3rd in SC? I would have loved it

----------


## V3n

It's their money - I'm all for it!  Doing better than 4th would be excellent!

Plus, introducing people to Ron Paul, and more specifically, the message of Liberty - even in States where he is not expected to win, is an honorable endeavor!  The campaign is state strategic, the Movement needs to be Nationwide!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

I don't know much about this Super PAC, so maybe their donors are Floridians who want to see the message played in their state. They are under no obligation to pick a certain state, but i do hope they don;t come up with empty pockets when it comes time for Minnesota or Maine...

----------


## sailingaway

> Thank you Endorse Liberty! They seem to be inventors, tech people and entrepreneurs..I think ads to make sure people in Florida know he is running are great. The campaign has its budget and this PAC obviously has their own. It's not worthwhile for the campaign to do an all out blast in Florida but PACs can help overcome the media blackout.


Besides, Ron needs new donors too, not JUST delegates....

----------


## rb3b3

how much did we spend in south carolina? i could of sworn there was a figure out but i forgot what that amount was? can someone help me out here?

----------


## rb3b3

bump

----------


## V3n

I thought the official campaign spent around $600,000.  There was a SuperPAC that pitched in too, but I can't remember.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Why?
> 
> They should focus on NV. MINN. MAINE COLORADO etc....
> 
> Great that they r doing it, but misplaced.


Hardly anyone votes in ME so TV/radio ads are pointless there.  But yes, NV, MN and CO would be excellent uses of this money.  If the group really thinks they can push Ron Paul from 4th to 3rd in FL, I saw they should go for it (since it is their money.)  If they aren't sure, I agree, the should get on board the plan and focus on NV and CO.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I don't know much about this Super PAC, so maybe their donors are Floridians who want to see the message played in their state. They are under no obligation to pick a certain state, but i do hope they don;t come up with empty pockets when it comes time for Minnesota or Maine...


You have a good point.  Although TV/radio ads are a complete waste of money in ME.  Only 5,491 votes in 2008 and the population is the same as NH.  In ME you need to do door-to-door mailings, phone calls and just talking to people in person.

----------


## GopBlackList

> Sometimes I wish they could coordinate with the campaign.


Against the law for SuperPacs to communicate with the official campaign

----------


## Shane Harris

those fake candidate videos are awful and creepy. they embarrassing to watch and dont accomplish anything

----------


## seawolf

After watching all of the Ron Paul Grassroot Supporters cheering on Ron last night at the Debate in Florida this $1.4 Million being spent by the Endorse Liberty SuperPac is right on!!!!

I am so happy that the Florida RP Grassroots working their tails off are being backed by the TV/Radio Ads of Endorse Liberty!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> After watching all of the Ron Paul Grassroot Supporters cheering on Ron last night at the Debate in Florida this $1.4 Million being spent by the Endorse Liberty SuperPac is right on!!!!
> 
> I am so happy that the Florida RP Grassroots working their tails off are being backed by the TV/Radio Ads of Endorse Liberty!!!


Me too.

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

Question: Why is ''noone'' voting in Maine?

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> Eeeuuuuuuurrrrrrgghhhhhhhh
> They have a ton of dough. Why not spend it on Colarado?


Or Nevada.  or Minnesota.  Or Washington.  

Seriously.  Florida?

----------


## Bodhi

I know a number of people don't think Florida is important because we won't get any delegates unless we win the state and that is not likely, however, I think a back to back last place showing would be a major downer for the campaign.  We need to stay out of last place, hopefully Santorum drops out soon.

Besides, we are supporting the Liberty candidate, this SuperPac can do as they please with their money.  How can you complain about $1.4 million coming out of nowhere in support of Ron Paul?  People with that sort of money to spend probably know how to make good decisions.  They may have a lot more to unload in other states down the road.  Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

Never mind the delegates in Florida.. EVERYONE IS WATCHING.. PERCEPTION MATTERS..  we cant have another last place finish..

----------


## Fredom101

I think it's okay. A strong finish for Paul in FL would be 3rd place and 15% or more of the vote. This would serve to help him in the states where he has a chance to win.

I'm okay with this super PAC strategy. We know he won't win, but improving on vote totals will keep the mental momentum going for everyone, including NV CO MN voters.

----------


## torchbearer

we coudl surprise in florida.

----------


## kill the banks

good news to me ... hope they continue to help us and thx to them

----------


## georgiaboy

incredible!  Go Florida!

----------


## brendan.orourke

> we coudl surprise in florida.


We need to! I really think we can pull off a close 3rd!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Question: Why is ''noone'' voting in Maine?


The caucus on held on at least 3 different days in Maine.  Hardly anyone attends caucuses anyway.  The weather can often be bad, very bad in parts of Maine, in the middle of winter in Maine.

Ron Paul people understand the caucus system in Maine.  It is perhaps the least centralized system in the nation.  But our folks understand it and that's why Ron Paul got 3rd last time with 1002 votes.  He should do even better this time.

You can learn a little more about it at the Maine Republican website but that information will likely confuse you.
http://www.mainegop.com/2012/01/main...s-information/

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

(Miami - January 27, 2012) Endorse Liberty, a political action committee supporting Ron Paul for President, announced today that it has purchased multiple 30 minute prime time slots on Florida's WHDT TV, the largest independent broadcaster in Florida and America's first HD network, to air a special program in advance of the Florida Republican primary. The special features short films about the candidate, including "Blowback," which outlines Ron Paul's foreign and military policy for America.

"Blowback" sheds new light on the last 50 years of U.S. policy and explains why U.S. troops overwhelmingly support Paul's campaign. For Endorse Liberty, known for its humorous depictions of Presidential candidates on YouTube, this television special marks an unprecedented TV buy as well as a stark departure from its comedic roots.

"The other candidates prefer to talk down to Americans in 15- and 30-second sound bites. Ron Paul's message is too important to get lost in that kind of ridiculous shouting. 'Blowback' takes the time to carefully detail the truth of what Americans need to know about our country's foreign policy," said Stephen Oskoui of Endorse Liberty. "We like to have fun on our YouTube 'Fake Politicians' Channel', but when American lives are at stake, we -- like Ron Paul -- are critically serious. After watching 'Blowback' viewers will be better informed, and personally moved to help strengthen America at the ballot box."

For a TV audience tired of tuning in to the History Channel only to be confronted by shows about pawn shops and Big Foot, Endorse Liberty's Ron Paul special explains clearly and concisely how U.S. policy since the 1950s has led to the current war on terror and how our current foreign policy makes Americans less safe.

Viewers will be shocked by much of the program's content, learning the truth about**:

"blowback" -- unintended consequences of foreign policy
the unprecedented escalation of military spending in recent years, and
why U.S. military troops donate five times more to Ron Paul than to Mitt Romney, Newt Gingrich and Rick Santorum combined.
"Ron Paul is known for his sound economic policies and his prediction of the banking crises, but few people know Paul is overwhelmingly supported by the troops who have volunteered to defend our great country, rather than the lobbyists who back the other candidates. While Newt Gingrich calls himself a historian, Ron Paul is the only candidate with actual history on his side," continued Oskoui. "We believe that when presented with facts and not just sound bites, the intelligence and common sense of Florida's voters will prevail. If you really listen to the troops -- not the lobbyists and not the politicians -- you'll see that defending Americans in America, according to the Constitution, is really the strongest path forward for us all."

Endorse Liberty's TV special will begin airing on WHDT TV Friday, January 27, 2012 at 10:00 PM EST, with replays on Saturday, January 28 and Sunday, January 29 and Monday, January 30 at 9:00 PM EST. Check www.EndorseLiberty.com for additional airings. Viewers outside of Florida can watch the program for free at www.YouTube.com/EndorseLiberty.

WHDT is the largest independent broadcaster in Florida, reaching more than 1 million subscriber households and 3.5 million viewers in St. Lucie, Martin, Palm Beach, Broward and Miami-Dade counties. WHDT Miami and WHDT West Palm Beach were the first stations in America to being broadcasting in HD. WHDT airs on Comcast 438 in HD and Comcast 17 in Standard definition; AT&T 1044 HD and 44 Standard.


About Endorse Liberty

Endorse Liberty is an alliance of entrepreneurs, inventors and creators who have come together to promote the cause of liberty as the founding principle that powers America.

Liberty is the foundation of American culture. We believe America can regain its place as the world's role model. We endorse and promote leaders who champion liberty.

Press Contact

press@endorseliberty.com


Please endorse Ron Paul (http://www.endorseliberty.com/ronpaul) and donate to Endorse Liberty (http://www.endorseliberty.com/donate.php) so we can buy advertising and make more videos like this. Endorse Liberty is not authorized by any candidate or candidate's committee.

----------


## kylejack

I don't like Endorse Liberty's ads, but running the foreign policy thing will be cool. It's just a waste in Florida, though.

----------


## sailingaway

I'm hoping one of the other shorts is Trust.  I also wish they would name 'Blowback' something different like 'A Foreign Policy of Freedom' or something because those who are turned off by their understanding of Ron's position aren't likely to tune in to be, as they would see it, lectured about 'blow back.'

----------


## kylejack

But lecturing about blowback is precisely what the video does.

----------


## sailingaway

> But lecturing about blowback is precisely what the video does.


do they want people to tune in or not? Once tuned in, they may stay because it is interesting, but they have to turn it on, first.

----------


## Gary4Liberty

Im in Florida and I havent seen a single Ron Paul ad and very few romney or gingrich ads

----------


## sailingaway

> Im in Florida and I havent seen a single Ron Paul ad and very few romney or gingrich ads


Florida media is EXPENSIVE. They say it is a million to run one ad statewide.

----------


## kylejack

> do they want people to tune in or not? Once tuned in, they may stay because it is interesting, but they have to turn it on, first.


The name of it is moot. It doesn't display the name at the beginning, and it will show up on guides as Paid Programming. The Youtube video is labeled Tribute To Our Troops.

----------


## KCIndy

Hell's Bells, people, enough with the negativity!  

Halfway through reading this thread, I was beginning to think I had stumbled out of RPF and accidentally fell into RedState.com or the Hannity forums.    First of all, why have we (the grassroots) given up on Florida?  I understand and agree with Dr. Paul skipping Florida to go campaign in Maine, Nevada, etc, because that really is the best thing he could be doing right now.

But as far as the battle for IDEAS goes, there's still a lot of fertile ground in Florida.  Please consider this:

*If Ron Paul comes in THIRD in Florida, he'll get ignored, you bet he will.  But if he comes in fourth behind Santorum, I can guarantee that all we'll hear from the media is how "he came in LAST, and now his campaign is as good as finished."  *If the PAC ads can help Paul capture a third place win, it's worth the money.*

*There are a lot - more than a lot - of very affluent Republicans in Florida.  If the PAC ads help open a few eyes, if the PAC ads help persuade a few fence sitters, if the PAC ads spur even a small percentage of these people to jump in on Ron Paul's side, it could mean lots more support for Dr. Paul as he heads into the next round of caucus states.  *If the PAC ads help us gain fresh Ron Paul supporters who can afford to donate some big cash, it's worth the money.*

*I don't know who is contributing the cash to run these ads.  But whomever the donors are, they obviously care enough to put their money where there mouth is.  In my opinion, that's MUCH more productive than endless and pointless carping on political forums about how the money is being misspent.  *If you are the type of person who really feels justified in dictating how someone else spends his hard earned cash, you might want to consider joining the Democrats or "establishment" Republicans, where you'll have a lot of sympathetic company.*  Otherwise, live and let live, and best of all, donate everything you can scrape together to the campaign or RevPac for use in the state of your choice.

Am I wrong???  







*sigh*    /endrant

----------


## seeker4sho

> What a complete waste. Every dollar spent in Florida could be put to good use in caucus states. Who are these idiots???


It is their money to  waste if that is what they want. Idiots? I don't think so.

----------


## kill the banks

brings in new donations as well I would think

----------


## UK4Paul

> Hell's Bells, people, enough with the negativity!  
> 
> Halfway through reading this thread, I was beginning to think I had stumbled out of RPF and accidentally fell into RedState.com or the Hannity forums.    First of all, why have we (the grassroots) given up on Florida?  I understand and agree with Dr. Paul skipping Florida to go campaign in Maine, Nevada, etc, because that really is the best thing he could be doing right now.
> 
> But as far as the battle for IDEAS goes, there's still a lot of fertile ground in Florida.  Please consider this:
> 
> *If Ron Paul comes in THIRD in Florida, he'll get ignored, you bet he will.  But if he comes in fourth behind Santorum, I can guarantee that all we'll hear from the media is how "he came in LAST, and now his campaign is as good as finished."  *If the PAC ads can help Paul capture a third place win, it's worth the money.*
> 
> *There are a lot - more than a lot - of very affluent Republicans in Florida.  If the PAC ads help open a few eyes, if the PAC ads help persuade a few fence sitters, if the PAC ads spur even a small percentage of these people to jump in on Ron Paul's side, it could mean lots more support for Dr. Paul as he heads into the next round of caucus states.  *If the PAC ads help us gain fresh Ron Paul supporters who can afford to donate some big cash, it's worth the money.*
> ...


^^ Nice rant.

And no, you're not wrong.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Just enough to finish ahead of Santorum... that's all that matters. 

We need to end his campaign quickly and pound the puppet candidate back to FAUX NEWS

It's so ridiculous anyone would vote for Santorum, the charlatan is back in Washington DC for money, what's that tell yah America?

----------


## rb3b3

i am very thnakful that they are spending some money in florida!!! We want to beat santorum!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will say, if we finish in fourth, then all that means to me is these debate we are watching dont mean sht!!!!!!!!! ron paul killed the last debate and on that fact alone he should come in 3rd in florida!

----------


## MozoVote

I do agree with the narrative that 3rd place in FL "means something". It's well accepted among the pundits that Santorum is playing to the Evangelical GOP, and where those votes go always get lots of press and speculaton. I've been hearing about it ever since Pat Robertson's first run.

If Ron gets 3rd in a state where he did not even campaign, it demonstrates that the libertarian wing of the party is also significant. The more times this happens, the more it means for 2016 and beyond. Campaign consultants WILL notice this and factor it into their advice later ... even if in this media cycle, not much is said about it.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Already here.
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/member....ndorse-Liberty


 Has a RevPac tried to contact them?

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

> Im in Florida and I havent seen a single Ron Paul ad and very few romney or gingrich ads


Tune in WHDT TV at 9pm from Saturday-Monday and tell everyone you know.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

1.4 million to try and edge out Santorum for a distant third place in an expensive, winner-take-all state?

Get that money to Maine!

----------


## tajitj

> Omg! That's awsome they are speading that much, but why florida? Winner takes all. Could have used that in the caucus states.


What value would you have put on getting 3rd in South Carolina? What about 3rd compared to 4th in Florida? In public opinion and the free media, it could generate well more than the $1.4m. 

If Paul gets spanked and loses by 5% in Florida, it could make the rest of the campaigns efforts in later states much harder.

----------


## seawolf

Thank God for the Endorse Liberty Super PAC.  I will bet you that every Ron Paul Grassroots Volunteer in Florida is extremely grateful that at least someone is at their back.  

Remember the Florida Ron Paul Supporters are ALL ALONE, NO OFFICIAL CAMPAIGN OFFICE OR PRESENCE.

This Ron Paul Supporter since 2007 says THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS YOU for supporting Ron Paul, especially in Florida!!!!

Remember, Santorum has no media whatsoever.....

----------


## tajitj

This group is doing a great job of promoting their videos on youtube. 

I typically watch every RP interview and new montage, but have not viewed this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuRya...feature=relmfu

It has 1.75m views!

This is reaching many more people than the regulars here and on DP. They must be putting a lot of money into keywords on google searches and on youtube. It was posted Jan 9th, it has to one of the fasted viewed RP videos yet.

----------


## libertybrewcity

It's not a bad idea at all. The PACs have said they will spend money in the other states as well. If this ad buy can bump RP up to 15-25% in the polls, it will show that he is a stronger candidate given that he didn't compete there officially. If he falls behind to less than 10% he won't get a single mention in the media for even a "strong 3rd place showing". This can work in our favor given the ads resonate well with Floridians.

----------


## tajitj

> It's not a bad idea at all. The PACs have said they will spend money in the other states as well. If this ad buy can bump RP up to 15-25% in the polls, it will show that he is a stronger candidate given that he didn't compete there officially. If he falls behind to less than 10% he won't get a single mention in the media for even a "strong 3rd place showing". This can work in our favor given the ads resonate well with Floridians.


sadly South Caroline and Florida are some of Dr. Pauls worse states. Lets get onto our strong holds.

----------


## low preference guy

95% of the posts in this thread are a variation of these two sentences:

1. Great! Way to go guys!
2. Oh noes! Why didn't you spend the money ELSEWHERE?!?!??!!!!!1!1!1!

----------


## WD-NY

I wonder if anyone at EndorseLiberty would be willing to share their thoughts on FL, what they learned from the experience, and what their plans are for Maine, MN, CO and NV?

From what I understand of their game-plan/strategy, FL was more of a test-case/proof-of-concept to show that they can make fast, effective and efficient use of the money sent their way. They passed the test and now the big money is being delivered (re: PayPal Mafia ftw)... but it would obviously be awesome to hear a bit more about their promotional efforts?

----------

